# Which one? Motobecane Immortal Pro or Le Champion CF Ltd



## Rob_P (Jul 3, 2010)

Now before I get all the Bikes Direct bashing, I value your opinions but have probably read them already so don't need to see them again.

I'm trying to decide between these two bikes for my first road bike. I have MTB'ed for years but more of my riding has been on the road this year so it's time to get off the full susser on to something a bit more efficient!

The Immortal ($1295) is 5600 105 with Ultegra 6600 rear derailleur. The Le Champion ($1495) is Ultegra 6700 throughout (apart from brakes, which a lot of people upgrade anyway). 

As I understand it, the Le Champion has a more relaxed geometry. With the book-between-the-legs test my inseam is 36 inches, I am 74 inches tall. BD recommend 58cm.

Link to Immortal Pro:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortalpro_09.htm

Link to Le Champion: http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_cf_ltd_xi.htm

P.S. Anyone want a 2007 Cannodale Prophet...?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rob_P said:


> *Now before I get all the Bikes Direct bashing, I value your opinions but have probably read them already so don't need to see them again.*
> 
> I'm trying to decide between these two bikes for my first road bike. I have MTB'ed for years but more of my riding has been on the road this year so it's time to get off the full susser on to something a bit more efficient!
> 
> ...


If you're set on your decision to purchase one of these BD bikes and aren't open to discussing the pros and cons of doing so (or online buying in general) why not ask the mods to move this thread to the Motobecane forum. I'm sure you'll get no bashing there, and are more apt to get opinions from other owners.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Rob_P said:


> Now before I get all the Bikes Direct bashing, I value your opinions but have probably read them already so don't need to see them again.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between these two bikes for my first road bike. I have MTB'ed for years but more of my riding has been on the road this year so it's time to get off the full susser on to something a bit more efficient!
> 
> ...


It really depends on what you're looking for in a bike. Since you can't test ride them to see what geometry you prefer...

if you intend to do 100+ miles rides in a single day, a relaxed geometry may be better.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tednugent said:


> It really depends on what you're looking for in a bike. Since you can't test ride them to see what geometry you prefer...
> 
> *if you intend to do 100+ miles rides in a single day, a relaxed geometry may be better*.


Generally true, but if you look at the geo of both bikes (to the extent BD provides it), neither is what I'd call relaxed geo. Both pretty much fall into the race category.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

The "century" is supposed to their relaxed geometry. LeChampion falls in between the century & immortal


----------



## Rob_P (Jul 3, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> If you're set on your decision to purchase one of these BD bikes and aren't open to discussing the pros and cons of doing so (or online buying in general) why not ask the mods to move this thread to the Motobecane forum. I'm sure you'll get no bashing there, and are more apt to get opinions from other owners.


I posted this here because I'm also interested in opinions on components/value for money etc rather than the complete package. I figured there'd be more people reading this than the Motobecane forum who have ridden 105/6700 and can rate the spec of these bikes better. 

I am open to discussing the pros and cons of buying online, but I doubt there's anything new to say that hasn't already been said somewhere else on this website or any other. I didn't want this thread to turn into every other thread on that topic...

Thanks for your replies,

Rob


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rob_P said:


> I posted this here because I'm also interested in opinions on components/value for money etc rather than the complete package. I figured there'd be more people reading this than the Motobecane forum who have ridden 105/6700 and can rate the spec of these bikes better.
> 
> *I am open to discussing the pros and cons of buying online, but I doubt there's anything new to say that hasn't already been said somewhere else on this website or any other*. I didn't want this thread to turn into every other thread on that topic...
> 
> ...


Nice to know you're open to discussion, even though there's nothing new to say.  

This being the beginners corner, I don't know how you'd think there would be more people reading who've ridden 105, let alone 6700. Generally speaking, most here are shopping for their first road bike and have budgets of a low of $300 to _maybe_ $1,300, but almost never Ultegra territory, and for good reason. To their credit, most place a value on LBS services and getting a bike that fits, not just value for the money from _only_ a component standpoint. 

If your goal is to garner opinions from the largest possible audience, and don't want to post in the Motobecane section, I suggest the general discussion forum.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

No question about it, the 6700 Ultegra is a much nicer groupo than the now superseded & discontinued 5600 105 groupo... 

Also, the Mavic Aksium wheelset on the Le Champion is nicer/stiffer than the Shimano WH-R500 wheelset you get on the Immortal Pro... The crankset is also better/lighter on the Le Champ...


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

A better comparison is between the Immortal Force with the Le Champion CF.... 
Just boils down to which frame you prefer. A tough choice when you can't ride either one beforehand...


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Rob_P said:


> Now before I get all the Bikes Direct bashing, I value your opinions but have probably read them already so don't need to see them again.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between these two bikes for my first road bike. I have MTB'ed for years but more of my riding has been on the road this year so it's time to get off the full susser on to something a bit more efficient!
> 
> ...



I was looking at both of these bikes about a year ago. I opted for a Trek from the LBS, 'cause I got a good deal on a 2009 Trek 2.3. ... and I'm very happy..... but, before buying the Trek, I was THIS close to buying Le Champion. Very good components, nice wheels, and I love the grey and white paint scheme. I'm not crazy about the logo text on the tubes... but I love the paint.


----------

